# Raw meat and bone suppliers in the East Midlands



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

We're having trouble sourcing cheap meat and bone. Our butcher is charging us a fortune even for offal (£5 for Ox heart and £12 for three lamb necks!), and we can't keep going to him unfortunately.

Does anybody know of any suppliers in the East Midlands area? I was given the web address of a certain company, but they aren't answering the phone, they haven't replied to my emails, and they are miles away from where we are, so doubt they'd deliver here anyway.

Does anybody buy directly from any abattoirs in this area? Are there any that offer a delivery service?

Many thanks for any help.


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

Anybody? There must be somebody who lives in our area who buys from companies that deal in or deliver Raw Meaty Bone diet supplies?


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

I don't know of any, sorry.
But am finding it quite pricey - the BARF diet.... trying to source cheap places for meat & bones too.
Though, a butcher near me is charging me £5 for 2 Ox-hearts, picking them up tomorrow (oh, the joys...)

Hope you find somewhere...


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

Surely they sling Ox hearts away, don't they? £5 for two isn't too bad - they are absolutely enormous things, and will last a good while if you only have one dog.

Liver is dirt cheap in supermarkets (£1 for a huge tub here), and it's worth going to them just before they close to pick up the reduced meats on the bargain shelf.

I can't find any kidneys in any of our local supermarkets, and there is certainly no 'green tripe' (whatever that is) anywhere to be seen.

:confused1:


----------



## gwen/jess (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi,if you havent already found a good meat source,I can reccomend Landywoods and Raw to go,I use them both,excellent service,good luck!


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

You could try tpms based in Redditch, they do deliver but like most of the online sellers they have a minimum order, in this case its 120lbs of minces or £40 worth of mixed goods. Their range is not as extensive as some, they do a variety of minces plus chicken carcasses, wings and necks. Prices are very competitive. I have just had 40lbs of assorted minces from them and 5lbs of hearts and it came to £19, but I was able to collect.

Raw2go are quite good apparently but if memory serves they deliver by parcelforce which costs about £11 odd. If you can't store bulk quantities then I am afraid you are stuck with butchers and supermarkets, which can prove expensive.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I use raw2go which as said they do use parcelforce so delivery is expensive but the food is relatively cheap we got enough food for our staff for 12 weeks plus some extra including deilvery for £49.
I know someone recommends Morrisons as a supermarket apparantly they sell a much wider variety of things and also sell bones "for stock".


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Ask around at other butchers in your local area. My friend gets bones off her butcher for free. She has 2 elderly whippets but tells him she has more and a couple of big dogs. He saves her 3/4 big knuckle bones and a load of lamb bones each week. She takes out enough for her dogs and gives the rest to me for my dogs.

My OH went to our butchers the other day and he gave us some bones for our dogs too.

Another friend goes round local butchers in her area and can return home with a car full of meat and bones for her dogs all for the cost of a few pounds.

Also look in your yellow pages for any abatoirs near to you it may be worth giving them a ring you never know until you try. I used to get a whole flank of beef for something like 54p lb for my dogs from our abatior a few years ago until the owner retired and his son took over.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Stop it about Morrissons-I'm all excited cos I'm going tomorrow. I got liver, hearts, kidney and pig trotters last time.

Try ethnic shops, too. I got a pound and a half of sliced cow feet for £1.50 this week. Weird, but handy snacks. That was from a west African shop.


----------



## Souris (May 24, 2010)

There's Landywoods, berriewoods (although there's always been mixed reviews about this place) raw to go as someone else mentioned, natural instinct delivery via courier too, there's always Anglican meat products (prize choice) that deliver and have you checked in your local Kennelgate? I popped into the one in Derby yesterday and they had four different varieties of minced green tripe (green tripe as a note is tripe that has not been washed) in their freezer (to say I'm impressed would be an understatement- they also sell orijen - I nearly fell over backwards as I'd not seen orijen in shops before).

Best of luck! I know the dog food company doesn't delivery this high up, so your best bet is to look at a courier or try and get hold of Landywoods for minced raw. 

Have you tried Morrisons/Asda for kidney? I found kidney next to the liver this weekend in Derby's asda- 40p for about 300g.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Yeah I highly recommend the kennelgate in derby


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I do believe my DAF supplier is just expanding to include Nottingham in their delivery route 

Home Hope that helps! If you do call you will probably get to speak to Hailey ... say Jo from Lincs gave you the link


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I dont thing SlingDash comes here much anymore. This thread goes back to Aug last year and the last time they posted was Dec.

Good selection of suppliers tho for anyone looking


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

:lol: I read from the top too! Must be tired. Cheers for bumping the thread gwen/jess :lol:


----------



## ESTJAK (Sep 2, 2013)

I use TPMS, i have compared the prices with Landywoods and Raw 2 Paw and TPMS come out the cheapest. They seem to be the cheapest for delivery too.

I am in the same boat as i find butchers too expensive. I have tried researching cheaper suppliers in the east midlands but so far no luck.

Let me know if you find anywhere cheap but with quality meats i have 3 dogs on raw.


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

Here is a supplier that I am thinking of using next, I placed my first order with DAF but posh paws do MVM which has more variety. I am in Nottingham;

Welcome - Posh Paws Delivery Service


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Bulmers are based near Melton Mowbray, they deliver too.


----------



## wee man (Apr 8, 2012)

I would recommend Landywoods their products have always been a good quality and they are very reliable with regular monthly deliverys.
I have also found Bulmers products good.
Have you had a look at the raw meat supplier list to see who is able to deliver to your area!


----------

